# 55 gal long tank setup



## HolladayMTM (Sep 7, 2012)

I am a newbie at the aquarium stuff. I started with 10 gallon tank and had only glofish in it. I then moved up to a 29 gallon bowfront and upgraded to a BioWheel 350 filter Marineland Led single bright system Fluval adjustable heater...Okay what i am wondering I was given a 55 gallon long tank and I am wondering if I need and secondary filter along with my 350 in it when I move in the coming weeks I am going seperate my fishinto my ten gallon and another tank to start setting my 55 gallon up at new house and also would two heaters be better and also any other info that may be helful I have 6 glofish bout 8-10 guppies 3 ghost shrimp.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

A 55g is a world away from what you currently have. The Marineland 350 will work but you'll probably want to upgrade it if you have a lot of decorations and plants planned.
You don't mention how powerful your heater is so the chance is that another heater will be necessary.
A smaller internal filter is quite a bit cheaper and you can use it to inject CO2 round your tank as well - although you'd probably need 2-3 Soda bottle CO2 generators to feed that tank!
A 55g is a pleasure compared to the smaller tanks. You can consider so many more fish in there and I'd certainly look at Angels and Yoyo loaches for it among others.
cb


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

If you choose your plants carefully, there's no need to bother with CO2. Look at the wattage on the heater. I have no clue where you are and what the temperature differences between the room and the tank will be. Two heaters are always better (back-up) and you would need 150 to 200 watts total. I'm also a great believer in two filters where possible. I disagree with clep on internal filters - you might as well add a powerhead/water pump as add an internal filter.Whether you need one depends on the rating for the 350 - it is not a common brand where I live and you'll know how large a tank it is rated for better than I.
I also would think twice about the suggestion to put angels with glofish and guppies. They would eat the shrimp and try for the glofish, but probably not catch the GMO zebra danios. The glofish love currents and the fancy guppies can't handle them, so you will need to think about how you set that up.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry if I gave the impression that they were compatible - it's just that it seems a bit of a waste of a 55g to have*those* fish in it.
cb


----------



## HolladayMTM (Sep 7, 2012)

I think it is either a 100 or 150 not completely sure i keep it at about 3-4 degrees above what temperature it shows and remains constant. I was thinking about added either a 200 or 350 biowheel as a secondary and i dont have my tanks planted or decorated other than a rock or two and plastic plant or two. I also have been thinking about a power water pump but i am not sure but just for setting it up and having it stable and safe for the fish what all do i need? Can you recommend adjustable heaters because I like the adjustability and also what wud you run in the extra media slot on the bio wheel 350.


----------

